# Weak Pastern



## Bella Star (Oct 27, 2007)

Mature boer doe kidded this morning with a huge single buckling and the buckling has weak front pasterns, What causes this ? and what do I do to correct ?
The kid is up and walking and I don't see any problems ,except the front feet are like heel walking a little ,enough for me to notice this afternoon.

The doe looked like having triplets but only the 1 giant buck ,however she had a xxlarge placenta than I have ever seen,as I thought it was a dead kid at first but checked it out and it was placenta and she looks great after kidding. 

Thanks ,
linda/bella


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

For this I give 1/4 cc of BoSe. I also give one capsule of Vit E oil, squished into the mouth. Selenium is the culprit here.
Tam


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

You can give the bo-se daily, in the small dose until you see improvement. I've had this happen before. It took three or four days of shots to correct....and then again, one shot might have done it, but took a few days. Did you booster the dam with bo-se before kidding?


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

I know I have selenium problems here and have to stay on top of supplementing, but I have also wondered if going down a little in the pasterns is just part of getting ready to kid. After all, those hormones soften ALL the ligaments.


----------



## Bella Star (Oct 27, 2007)

Normally I bring does up and pen them about 1 month before they kid and start them on vit.E with Selenium horse crumbles and I have never had any problems but this year the does have been fed really good this winter and look great after kidding and this was a giant single buck kid and I didn't feed any crumbles with winter feed but I am now slowly adding it to their feed now and hopefully the kids will get selenium thru the milk. The big buckling now looks great and I see no problem with his walking or running now. THANKS ALL !!


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

Glad to hear he's improving.


----------



## goatkid (Oct 26, 2007)

doublebowgoats said:


> I know I have selenium problems here and have to stay on top of supplementing, but I have also wondered if going down a little in the pasterns is just part of getting ready to kid. After all, those hormones soften ALL the ligaments.


A doe can go down in her pasterns the day she kids. One of my does did that last week and she's walking fine now. This is a softening of the ligaments and not a selenium issue. If a doe is down in her pasterns and is not bred, that's when I give a BoSe shot. I also give BoSe to newborn kids with leg or sucking issues.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

doublebowgoats said:


> I know I have selenium problems here and have to stay on top of supplementing, but I have also wondered if going down a little in the pasterns is just part of getting ready to kid. After all, those hormones soften ALL the ligaments.


The OP was about the kid, not the doe. Although I would think they would be related.


----------

